# Nervous wreck



## Fat and fifty (10 May 2020)

Hello, new member here and terrified. My husband has cycled all his life in and out of Birmingham and Coventry now he’s down in Cornwall with me. My son is a keen cyclist and taken part in the Grand Fondo in Plymouth twice so he’s confident. I’ve not had my bum in a saddle since I was 14. Decided it would be good for me. I’m surrounded by people that go on cycling holidays, Retired RMs , regular cyclists. Then there’s me. I’ve had my bike since Friday and go out when it’s dim, I’m too embarrassed to go out earlier in the day. I’m more unfit than I thought. I may cycle for about 15 mins slight down hill slight incline and some level and I’m puffing a bit and my legs ache. I have genuine support from my family but am I being unrealistic to think I can do this.


----------



## tom73 (10 May 2020)

Don't be slowly things get better with support you can do anything. 
Go slow , steady and rest up don't ride every day . If you ride for a few mins and have to rest a min to recover then do it. 
Start with short rides round the block the miles do come and before you know it you will be well away. 
Set little goals like riding to next lamp post or tree then soon the next tree becomes the every other tree and so on. 
Take a water bottle out with you and if you need a drink have one.
carry on posting here you will find plenty of support on here.


----------



## johnnyb47 (10 May 2020)

Hi and welcome to Cycle Chat.
First things first.
You've got nothing to be embarrassed about. 
Cycling is for everyone and it doesn't matter what level of fitness there at. Whether you can cycle 100 miles or 3 miles it's totally irrelevant.
What matters is that you've made a conscious decision to get out there and start cycling.. Soon enough those (for argument sake) 3 miles will become easy and you find yourself doing 6 miles. Your fitness will gradually get better and better with each ride out. Everyone has to start somewhere and now is the perfect time with so little traffic on the road. If you done 15 minutes today i can guarantee the same 15 minutes next week will be easier if you keep up the cycling.
Just make sure you take it easy to begin with and enjoy it. 
All the very best 
Johnny


----------



## newfhouse (10 May 2020)

Little and often to start with, don’t make it an ordeal. Set yourself modest, achievable targets each week and when it gets easier to hit them - and it will - congratulate yourself and think about the next point you’d like to get to. I guarantee you will make noticeable progress within a few weeks, either doing the same route with less effort, or choosing to extend.

If your family are cyclists they should be able to ensure you have adjusted your bike to suit, as getting saddle height right makes a big difference to comfort as your body learns what is now expected of it.

Keep checking in here for further encouragement and tell us about your progress.


----------



## Fat and fifty (10 May 2020)

tom73 said:


> Don't be slowly things get better with support you can do anything.
> Go slow , steady and rest up don't ride every day . If you ride for a few mins and have to rest a min to recover then do it.
> Start with short rides round the block the miles do come and before you know it you will be well away.
> Set little goals like riding to next lamp post or tree then soon the next tree becomes the every other tree and so on.
> ...


Thank you for your encouragement


----------



## roley poley (10 May 2020)

chill ,enjoy, maybe get a loaf from a local shop on it and back to build confidence make a sandwich and be proud you did something under your own steam your worth it .Your bike is a tool to improve your life not a race to the top


----------



## Fat and fifty (10 May 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> Hi and welcome to Cycle Chat.
> First things first.
> You've got nothing to be embarrassed about.
> Cycling is for everyone and it doesn't matter what level of fitness there at. Whether you can cycle 100 miles or 3 miles it's totally irrelevant.
> ...


Thanks for your reply, it means alot


----------



## Fat and fifty (10 May 2020)

newfhouse said:


> Little and often to start with, don’t make it an ordeal. Set yourself modest, achievable targets each week and when it gets easier to hit them - and it will - congratulate yourself and think about the next point you’d like to get to. I guarantee you will make noticeable progress within a few weeks, either doing the same route with less effort, or choosing to extend.
> 
> If your family are cyclists they should be able to ensure you have adjusted your bike to suit, as getting saddle height right makes a big difference to comfort as your body learns what is now expected of it.
> 
> Keep checking in here for further encouragement and tell us about your progress.


Thanks, yep they made sure everything fits....


----------



## Fat and fifty (10 May 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> Hi and welcome to Cycle Chat.
> First things first.
> You've got nothing to be embarrassed about.
> Cycling is for everyone and it doesn't matter what level of fitness there at. Whether you can cycle 100 miles or 3 miles it's totally irrelevant.
> ...


Thanks Jonny


----------



## CanucksTraveller (10 May 2020)

Of course you can do it!

My wife went from being erm, larger and completely unfit (and approaching middle age, a definite non cyclist), to doing a 100km night ride in about 5 months training... and that wasn't hard "athlete" training either. Just little increases, she simply got used to riding. You could do this too (if you ever chose to that is, I'm just using it as a "what's possible". See my last paragraph!)
For now just do a little bit more each time and allow your bum and legs to get used to it. Have a day or two off between early rides, this helps your body recover.

Don't ever feel any pressure to get better, faster, further..... just pootle and have fun, then some of the above will just happen naturally.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2020)

Everyone's got to start somewhere - we all did.  

Little and often is the answer right now, and no need whatsoever to be embarrassed.


----------



## bruce1530 (11 May 2020)

As they say - keep going, keep it fun, don’t push yourself too hard, little and often. Don’t make it a chore. Don’t make it a competition, unless competitions do it for you.

I hadn’t been on a bike in years, and decided to start again when I was in my mid-late 40s. I can remember doing about 2 miles down the cycle path, turning and coming back. Feeling quite pleased with myself. Seeing new places, exploring new paths. I can remember my first “big trip” - 5 miles down the cyclepath, stopped at a cafe, then came back.

Now when i’m returning from a trip via the same path, I think “there’s that bit where I used to turn back - that means I’m nearly home.."


----------



## I like Skol (11 May 2020)

Fifty is no age, you will be just fine.

The main advice I can give is to make your rides a trip with a destination, rather than a ride for ridings sake (easier said than done with the current Covid shutdown). If you have a goal like a landmark or a specific cafe, or visiting a relative, etc then the trips have a purpose and mentally it is a much easier undertaking.


----------



## steve292 (11 May 2020)

Welome to Cyclechat. As the others have said we all started somewhere around where you are. It gets easier, just be realistic and cycle little and often, It's meant to be a fun way to get about not a chore. it is suprising how fast you will get bike legs.


----------



## derrick (11 May 2020)

Fat and fifty said:


> Hello, new member here and terrified. My husband has cycled all his life in and out of Birmingham and Coventry now he’s down in Cornwall with me. My son is a keen cyclist and taken part in the Grand Fondo in Plymouth twice so he’s confident. I’ve not had my bum in a saddle since I was 14. Decided it would be good for me. I’m surrounded by people that go on cycling holidays, Retired RMs , regular cyclists. Then there’s me. I’ve had my bike since Friday and go out when it’s dim, I’m too embarrassed to go out earlier in the day. I’m more unfit than I thought. I may cycle for about 15 mins slight down hill slight incline and some level and I’m puffing a bit and my legs ache. I have genuine support from my family but am I being unrealistic to think I can do this.


 Course you can do it. you could get to Thin and sixty.


----------



## HMS_Dave (11 May 2020)

I started cycling at 25 stone and hadn't cycled for some 20 years. I could barely get down the road and back without my thighs begging for mercy and my lungs burning. You have to take it easy and i imagine that must be difficult with confident cyclists around you but with patience and proper support from them you will find that you improve in pretty much all areas quite quickly after the initial aches and pains from the saddle, legs, shoulders, back etc... The last thing you want to do is injure yourself so don't push yourself early on, jump on and ride is all for now. If you feel confident at dusk or dawn then fine, but don't let others put you off, you are well within your rights to cycle whenever you want.

Good Luck


----------



## raleighnut (11 May 2020)

As others have said little and often.


----------



## sleuthey (11 May 2020)

When I came out of uni I was 16 stone and had to turn home after half a mile of cycling. Now I’m 10 stone and the idiot in the office who arrives on a bike before dawn in -5degrees. So yes you can achieve your goal. 

Ref your symptoms- no pain no gain.


----------



## mudsticks (11 May 2020)

As others have said, go little and often, enjoy it for what it is. 
Your fitness will build. 

Don't compete, ignore anyone who asks about how far or how fast. 

Also get off and push if you need to, some Cornish hills can be brutal, you still be getting fitter walking up them. 

Practise understanding how your gears work so that you don't lose momentum, or use more energy than you need to. 

Take snacks, and water, and use suncream. 
Stretch a bit before and after. 

Never worry what other people are thinking about you. 
No one is actually thinking anything beyond, oh look there's a cyclist, I'd give them plenty of room.

At least atm the Cornish roads are much quieter than they would normally be. 

My last cycling holiday just before lock down was in Cornwall - very nice 


It's a good time for you to be gaining confidence on quieter roads - and once you've got the basics sorted, confidence is really all you néed


----------



## mustang1 (11 May 2020)

Hello there and welcome. Love your user name btw!

If you can only cycle for 15 minutes, then just cycle for 15 minutes! Once you are comfortable with that, then cycle for 30 minutes. And so on. 

Once you reach an hour, then you can probably do two hours. Whe you've done that a few times, then you can do 3 or 4 hours and think about nutrition (while riding). Once you figured that out, people will start telling you "hey you're riding too much!". 

When that happens, the. You can come back here and tell us "I have a cycling addiction problem" 

Keep riding, keep posting! I would wish you luck but I don't think you need it!


----------



## alicat (11 May 2020)

Welcome F&F. You've done the hardest part now. Just keep going out and count the smiles not the miles.


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2020)

Welcome @Fat and fifty 
Just keep doing what you are doing and hopefully one day it will all come good and feel right .
You have made the start don't make it hard for your self


----------



## mudsticks (11 May 2020)

Oh and do get yourself some cycling shorts designed for women, once you start going further than a few miles. 

Taking care of your undercarriage is very important, if you're not comfortable there, then you won't be happy. 

Don't worry too much about achey buttock muscles, or that kind of thing, but the soft parts definitely need more care. 

Dm me for further deets if you need. 
(I'm a woman of similar vintage btw)


----------



## Phaeton (11 May 2020)

As your family & friends are cyclists try not to catch them up too quick, don't feel pressured to be up to 10 mile rides etc. within a week, you will get there but at your own pace.


----------



## mudsticks (11 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> As your family & friends are cyclists try not to catch them up too quick, don't feel pressured to be up to 10 mile rides etc. within a week, you will get there but at your own pace.



Definitely, my cycling is my 'me' time, not having to consider anyone else's needs is part of the joy. 

In fact, I'm off oot now before work


----------



## Fat and fifty (11 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> As your family & friends are cyclists try not to catch them up too quick, don't feel pressured to be up to 10 mile rides etc. within a week, you will get there but at your own pace.


If only 🤣


----------



## Fat and fifty (11 May 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Oh and do get yourself some cycling shorts designed for women, once you start going further than a few miles.
> 
> Taking care of your undercarriage is very important, if you're not comfortable there, then you won't be happy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, been looking at the ladies stuff on fat lad at the back site.


----------



## Fat and fifty (11 May 2020)

mustang1 said:


> Hello there and welcome. Love your user name btw!
> 
> If you can only cycle for 15 minutes, then just cycle for 15 minutes! Once you are comfortable with that, then cycle for 30 minutes. And so on.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouraging words


----------



## Domus (11 May 2020)

It’s Almost 5 years since I got on a bike at the age of 61. The last time was about 50 years earlier and even then I never went more than a mile or so. I remember my first 10 miles, everything ached.  I had to stand on the pedals for the last mile.
Now with padded shorts 50 Kms 2 or 3 times a week is normal.

Slowly slowly is the way forward. Good luck.


----------



## Fat and fifty (11 May 2020)

mudsticks said:


> As others have said, go little and often, enjoy it for what it is.
> Your fitness will build.
> 
> Don't compete, ignore anyone who asks about how far or how fast.
> ...


At 14 I was the lunatic who cycled on the wrong side round corners, hell for leather all the time, I loved it then, hope to get back to loving it again, on the right side ........


----------



## Fat and fifty (11 May 2020)

Domus said:


> It’s Almost 5 years since I got on a bike at the age of 61. The last time was about 50 years earlier and even then I never went more than a mile or so. I remember my first 10 miles, everything ached.  I had to stand on the pedals for the last mile.
> Now with padded shorts 50 Kms 2 or 3 times a week is normal.
> 
> Slowly slowly is the way forward. Good luck.


Thanks for that


----------



## Fat and fifty (11 May 2020)

sleuthey said:


> When I came out of uni I was 16 stone and had to turn home after half a mile of cycling. Now I’m 10 stone and the idiot in the office who arrives on a bike before dawn in -5degrees. So yes you can achieve your goal.
> 
> Ref your symptoms- no pain no gain.


Thank you


----------



## Fat and fifty (11 May 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> I started cycling at 25 stone and hadn't cycled for some 20 years. I could barely get down the road and back without my thighs begging for mercy and my lungs burning. You have to take it easy and i imagine that must be difficult with confident cyclists around you but with patience and proper support from them you will find that you improve in pretty much all areas quite quickly after the initial aches and pains from the saddle, legs, shoulders, back etc... The last thing you want to do is injure yourself so don't push yourself early on, jump on and ride is all for now. If you feel confident at dusk or dawn then fine, but don't let others put you off, you are well within your rights to cycle whenever you want.
> 
> Good Luck


You see that HMS in front of your name that hints at physical fitness like the RM that lives near by. It terrifies me. But thank you for your encouragement


----------



## tom73 (11 May 2020)

Fat and fifty said:


> Thanks for the advice, been looking at the ladies stuff on fat lad at the back site.


Mrs 73 has FLAB stuff loves them. You can pick up stuff on eBay if you keep an eye out. 
They have local groups too so maybe see if one near you once things start up again
She's done a few group rides and enjoyed it. 
Quick story re FLAB we been on a ride and waiting for the train back. A random women came over and gave Mrs73 a massive hug, was really positive and friendly. Turned out she'd modelled for them and was so pleased to see people wearing it.


----------



## Fat and fifty (11 May 2020)

tom73 said:


> Mrs 73 has FLAB stuff loves them. You can pick up stuff on eBay if you keep an eye out.
> They have local groups too so maybe see if one near you once things start up again
> She's done a few group rides and enjoyed it.
> Quick story re FLAB we been on a ride and waiting for the train back. A random women came over and gave Mrs73 a massive hug, was really positive and friendly. Turned out she'd modelled for them and was so pleased to see people wearing it.


Thanks for that


----------



## vickster (11 May 2020)

Fat and fifty said:


> Thanks for the advice, been looking at the ladies stuff on fat lad at the back site.


Corinne Dennis and Velovixen worth a look too for women’s wear 👍


----------



## Fat and fifty (11 May 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Fifty is no age, you will be just fine.
> 
> The main advice I can give is to make your rides a trip with a destination, rather than a ride for ridings sake (easier said than done with the current Covid shutdown). If you have a goal like a landmark or a specific cafe, or visiting a relative, etc then the trips have a purpose and mentally it is a much easier undertaking.


Yes I like a goal. Thanks


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2020)

What about setting a bike up on a turbo trainer @Fat and fifty ?
Just plonk it in an easyish gear and pedal away
start off doing say 5 minutes a day and build it up
And also using a turbo trainer will keep you safe during these horrid times


----------



## Fat and fifty (11 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> What about setting a bike up on a turbo trainer @Fat and fifty ?
> Just plonk it in an easyish gear and pedal away
> start off doing say 5 minutes a day and build it up
> And also using a turbo trainer will keep you safe during these horrid times


Or the exercise bike, good idea


----------



## jay clock (11 May 2020)

What they all said. Little and often. I would try to go out 2-3 times a days even, maybe just a mile or even less. Pump tyres up hard too

Well done


----------



## HarryTheDog (11 May 2020)

I grew up in Cornwall and yes its ruddy hilly. My partner decided to start get fit and the begining of lockdown and is a mid 50's lady . She does not like riding on the road and her aim is to race Cyclocross with me come sept/october. Luckily I had 2 turbo trainers before lockdown and also power meters etc. We have done 80% of her fitness work on turbo trainers. The other thing she is not mentally competing with me on a turbo, just herself.
She has made vast improvements in aerobic capacity and power. Now when we go out she can manage every hill in our area bar one. Hills she could not ride before she now goes up non stop.
So I would recommend Turbo training, the same as @biggs682 it is generally considered that time 1hr on a turbo is worth something like 2 hrs on the road ( though no doubt someone will argue wth this .
Also my brother who is 62 and lives in Gweek and has not rode a bike since his 20's was furloughed and bought 2 old clonkers and made one out of them and has started cycling again.
Beware of other non cycling people tellling you that your mad trying, my partner gets this a fair amount from her family and work colleagues.
Good luck and keep at it!


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2020)

Fat and fifty said:


> Or the exercise bike, good idea



I was only thinking of turbo trainer and your new bike so you get a bit of time with your new purchase 
You only need a basic turbo nothing fancy


----------



## jay clock (11 May 2020)

Personally I wouldn't recommend indoors (certainly not if it means spending money) as it is mind numbingly dull. As a beginner it is nice to explore the local area and have the mental stimulation of looking hearing and smelling what is going on. Plus you easily see progress when an incline suddenly becomes more do-able


----------



## Phaeton (11 May 2020)

Fat and fifty said:


> If only 🤣


They need to be supportive & not pressurise you, all that will do is put you off, you are in charge of the house put them in their place!


----------



## vickster (11 May 2020)

Fat and fifty said:


> Or the exercise bike, good idea


If you have an exercise bike, you could cycle outdoors during the day and use the exercise bike in the evening, pedal hard enough and long enough to get a bit of a sweat on and to raise your heart rate. 
If you find your knees aching, make sure the saddle is high enough.

Paying attention to diet is also important of course if trying to lose weight, unfortunately, most of us can’t lose weight by exercise alone but it certainly helps as fitness is key too.

Good luck 👍


----------



## mudsticks (11 May 2020)

Fat and fifty said:


> At 14 I was the lunatic who cycled on the wrong side round corners, hell for leather all the time, I loved it then, hope to get back to loving it again, on the right side ........



Well you'll be fine in no time then, if you enjoyed it then, you can enjoy it again.

I was pretty much the same at that age, the only difference being I didn't stop cycling. 

(dragged my kids about, on all sorts of attachments too, but thats another story)

If you still want the thrill, of bombing round corners on the 'wrong' side of the road, whilst staying within the law, then you only have to cross The Channel.

I find tackling roundabouts on the rhs of the road makes far more sense, for some reason..


----------



## Kryton521 (11 May 2020)

You've taken the hardest step and that's the first. Time and a little effort and you'll get there. Others have said the same and done so better. But trust us, none of us got on and were perfect, and a lot still aren't and have to work on it on a daily basis


----------



## avecReynolds531 (11 May 2020)

Welcome to the forum and all the best for your cycling! 

I'll echo what many have said already: we can all do it, don't be disheartened, and above all, simply enjoy riding your bike, without any pressures. The fitness naturally increases. 

We all need some support & encouragement.


----------



## byegad (11 May 2020)

Make sure your saddle is the right height. I see people with the saddle so low that they can put both feet flat on the road, nothing is as fatigue inducing as this.


----------



## mudsticks (11 May 2020)

byegad said:


> Make sure your saddle is the right height. I see people with the saddle so low that they can put both feet flat on the road, nothing is as fatigue inducing as this.



And it hurts your knees


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Oh and do get yourself some cycling shorts designed for women, once you start going further than a few miles.
> 
> Taking care of your undercarriage is very important, if you're not comfortable there, then you won't be happy.
> 
> ...



Yep... Keeping the lady bits happy is important. It's not very nice when things start to go numb / pinch down there. Been there, done that, suffered the pain...

An easy fix if that starts to happen is to put the nose of the saddle down a degree or two just to take the pressure off.


----------



## 12boy (11 May 2020)

I believe diet is important....cutting back a little on what you eat and ramping up your exercise will help a lot. When this crisis is over some blood work and a physical, if you haven't had one for a while, may be of value in determining your diet. I like to think what do I need to eat instead of what should not be eaten. By the time the good-for-me stuff is gone, I am full and content. In the same way, I don't look at exercise as punishment but as an enjoyable investment in myself. I have found that it's fairly easy when taking up a new activity to overstress joints, tendons and muscles, especially those in the lower back. To avoid this, besides being patient about visible results, I suggest doing a little core work and some stretches as part of your daily routine. Think of them like brushing your teeth...something that is part of your daily routine. Every so often, in your own time, think of adding a little more to your now addictive routine. Having a couple of fall backs for crap weather also a good idea.... lifting weights, longer walks, going dancing with your sweet baboo, a yoga class...there are so many choices. Fifty is a great age...old enough to know who you are and what is and isn't a good idea and young enough to do what you like.


----------



## 13 rider (11 May 2020)

Well done on starting off . I holiday in Cornwall every year and the bike comes so I now how hilly it is ,certainly not the most beginner friendly terrain just keep at it , if you have to walk up hill so what


----------



## jay clock (11 May 2020)

Agree with those who say eat carefully too. Easy to think because your 15 minute ride seemed so hard, it merits a Mars bar, when being frank it doesn't.

Eat more fruit and veg and less sugar and booze. You know what is good for you!

I have been in your boat!

Keep at it


----------



## RoadRider400 (12 May 2020)

If you are nervous try some early morning rides now there is light from 5am. Its amazing to be out and about with the birds tweeting and hardly any vehicles. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Easytigers (12 May 2020)

Well done and good luck. My wife has just read this thread and you’ve inspired her to give cycling a go...so wow! You’re not only changing your life but other people’s as well!


----------



## JPBoothy (12 May 2020)

Well done for making the effort to change how you feel/look, as that takes more effort than the exercise itself.. Keep telling yourself that you're not fat, you are just not as fit as you'd like to be (but soon will be I'm sure). As others have already said though, you are best taking it steady and gradually building up to longer rides rather than going at it too enthusiastically, as that is a sure fire way to lose interest quickly. I know that you will probably be setting yourself targets/goals to achieve fitness and weight loss but, try not to be too strict on yourself so that you will continue to ride because you 'want to' rather than feeling that you 'have to'. Hopefully this lovely weather will continue into the summer as exploring on your bike in the nice warm sunshine is such a nice relaxing thing to do. I am constantly finding paths/lanes that I never knew existed and spotting nice houses or unusual things that you just don't see when in a car. Keep it up F&F and release that inner child once again


----------



## mudsticks (12 May 2020)

RoadRider400 said:


> If you are nervous try some early morning rides now there is light from 5am. Its amazing to be out and about with the birds tweeting and hardly any vehicles. Welcome to the club.



Definitely a good idea, to go early morning, or later in the evening is lovely too. 
Why not shortish rides, little and often. 

Before you know it, you'll be as at home on a bike as walking. And you'll be extending your range. 

It's a great way to get to know an area if you're new to it too. 
Exploring all the little lanes and tracks - 
- if things get too gnarly then just get off and walk 

You've still got a few weeks leeway before the ful on holiday traffic returns, I reckon.
Perfect timing. 

I'm in Devon and the roads are so nice and quiet right now, there's about twice as many bikes, as cars - if only it would stay that way


----------



## bobsinatra (12 May 2020)

You will get there fella


----------



## vickster (12 May 2020)

bobsinatra said:


> You will get there fella



Ummm...she's a fella'ress


----------



## mudsticks (12 May 2020)

vickster said:


> Ummm...she's a fella'ress


Needs to clean those glasses maybe??


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 May 2020)

Don’t be terrified or feel embarrassed on your bike. It doesn‘t matter how large, how unfit, how slow someone else is when I see them on a bike. It’s just great to see someone out on a bike, hopefully enjoying the experience.

You will see by far the greatest gains in your fitness and confidence in these early days, weeks, months. The key is to develop a regular and consistent routine. One that you enjoy and fits in with what else you do. The aching muscles and wheezing are that you are not used to exercise. As time goes by your body will adapt and get fitter and then you’ll be ready to tackle something a bit longer and / or harder. Don’t feel pressure to do more than you are comfortable with for now. 

Hopefully you’ll begin to look forward to your cycling time and you’ll be the one asking your husband or son if you can do a longer ride. My wife isn’t a keen cyclist but gyms closed means she comes out with me a couple of times per week. I plan these rides around what she wants to do, rather than what I want to do. I nearly always ride side by side or behind her going uphill so she doesn’t feel deflated seeing me pull away as I dance up the hill. I really don’t mind that it’s slower than what I’d be doing on my own. I’m sure your husband and son are the same.


----------



## stuarttunstall (12 May 2020)

RoadRider400 said:


> If you are nervous try some early morning rides now there is light from 5am. Its amazing to be out and about with the birds tweeting and hardly any vehicles. Welcome to the club.



That's what I do, live in the country, ride the country lanes and go out about 6.30am each morning the last month as I am off work... great, no vehicles, very few people, few horses in the fields, sheep, deer, rabbits and the birds singing.... 

This morning.....


----------



## CXRAndy (12 May 2020)

My wife likes to have a little pootle every few days. She was initially put off by the slowness of her pace. More embarrassed she was holding me back. 

I built her an Ebike, her speed obviously jumped up. But what it did was allow her to get going a bit further and faster from the get go. She doesn't ride all year round so her Cycle fitness drops away in winter. 

Now after several weeks of riding she has the power turned down to minimum for most of the rides and only uses more assistance it when tired on hills. 

Our first ride this spring was a 18miler. Before her ebike that would have been less than 5 miles. 

Small outings increase to longer and further rides given enough time- good luck, stick at it


----------



## mudsticks (12 May 2020)

I'd say go by yourself, if you can, then you're totally going at your own pace, whatever that is, and that's absolutely fine. 

Even if people are being nice and waiting for you / going slower, it's hard not to compare yourself or feel less able. 


By yourself you've only got yourself to please. 

... This is my preferred type of cycling anyhow - on a day ride, or a tour, I'll occasionally 'invite' someone else along - but they have to put up with me stopping to take pictures of cows all the time 


So much more freedom


----------



## Fat and fifty (13 May 2020)

RoadRider400 said:


> If you are nervous try some early morning rides now there is light from 5am. Its amazing to be out and about with the birds tweeting and hardly any vehicles. Welcome to the club.


Hi, yes I was thinking about some early morning rides. Thanks


----------



## Fat and fifty (13 May 2020)

Easytigers said:


> Well done and good luck. My wife has just read this thread and you’ve inspired her to give cycling a go...so wow! You’re not only changing your life but other people’s as well!


I thought it would be easier but knew it wouldn’t!!! Chuffed with what I did last night, so much further than before. Glad your wife is inspired, never thought I’d be doing that for anyone.


----------



## Fat and fifty (13 May 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Well done for making the effort to change how you feel/look, as that takes more effort than the exercise itself.. Keep telling yourself that you're not fat, you are just not as fit as you'd like to be (but soon will be I'm sure). As others have already said though, you are best taking it steady and gradually building up to longer rides rather than going at it too enthusiastically, as that is a sure fire way to lose interest quickly. I know that you will probably be setting yourself targets/goals to achieve fitness and weight loss but, try not to be too strict on yourself so that you will continue to ride because you 'want to' rather than feeling that you 'have to'. Hopefully this lovely weather will continue into the summer as exploring on your bike in the nice warm sunshine is such a nice relaxing thing to do. I am constantly finding paths/lanes that I never knew existed and spotting nice houses or unusual things that you just don't see when in a car. Keep it up F&F and release that inner child once again


Thanks for the encouragement, it’s fantastic to have this lovely weather, it helps as it’s still light ish wen I finish my last shift at about 9.30pm


----------



## Fat and fifty (13 May 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Definitely a good idea, to go early morning, or later in the evening is lovely too.
> Why not shortish rides, little and often.
> 
> Before you know it, you'll be as at home on a bike as walking. And you'll be extending your range.
> ...


There are so many hills where I live, with lots of short level bits in between, getting the hang of changing gear is a trial but it’s improving daily.


----------



## Fat and fifty (13 May 2020)

bobsinatra said:


> You will get there fella


A female lol. Thanks though


----------



## Fat and fifty (13 May 2020)

CXRAndy said:


> My wife likes to have a little pootle every few days. She was initially put off by the slowness of her pace. More embarrassed she was holding me back.
> 
> I built her an Ebike, her speed obviously jumped up. But what it did was allow her to get going a bit further and faster from the get go. She doesn't ride all year round so her Cycle fitness drops away in winter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fat and fifty (13 May 2020)

Well done to your wife. I’m not prepared to buy an ebike , I WILL do this by myself


----------



## Fat and fifty (13 May 2020)

mudsticks said:


> I'd say go by yourself, if you can, then you're totally going at your own pace, whatever that is, and that's absolutely fine.
> 
> Even if people are being nice and waiting for you / going slower, it's hard not to compare yourself or feel less able.
> 
> ...


Yes I’ll be on my own for a while, then my hubby will have to put up with me having a Kodak moment....


----------



## mudsticks (13 May 2020)

That's Cornwall for you.. But still it's beautiful so.. 

We all learn differently, but personally I find I'm best off left to my own devices once I've got the basics.. 

Someone directing (or criticising) your every move, in a "You don't want to do it like that" way, doesn't help with learning, or gaining confidence I don't find. 

I train women in using machinery and in other skills, I find encouraging them to have faith in their own abilities, and then giving them lots of time to practice, practice practice, by themselves, is the best way to gain confidence. 

And do expect to fluff stuff, now and then, it's fine, we all do.. 

I have a friend who runs specific courses for women returners (or beginners) in cycling, I'll ask if she has any top tips.. 
But as the youth / meme brigade like to say. 

"Don't give up - you got this"


----------



## Fat and fifty (13 May 2020)

newfhouse said:


> Little and often to start with, don’t make it an ordeal. Set yourself modest, achievable targets each week and when it gets easier to hit them - and it will - congratulate yourself and think about the next point you’d like to get to. I guarantee you will make noticeable progress within a few weeks, either doing the same route with less effort, or choosing to extend.
> 
> If your family are cyclists they should be able to ensure you have adjusted your bike to suit, as getting saddle height right makes a big difference to comfort as your body learns what is now expected of it.
> 
> Keep checking in here for further encouragement and tell us about your progress.


Yep my family encourage me greatly and the bike is fitted to me.
I notice a small difference everyday. Which thrills me and I like a bit of competition even if it’s only with myself 😆


----------



## Fat and fifty (13 May 2020)

mudsticks said:


> That's Cornwall for you.. But still it's beautiful so..
> 
> We all learn differently, but personally I find I'm best off left to my own devices once I've got the basics..
> 
> ...


Any tips are gratefully accepted. My son who is as Cornish as you can get dismisses the Don’t give up-you got this .... with she knows wosson.


----------



## mudsticks (13 May 2020)

Fat and fifty said:


> Any tips are gratefully accepted. My son who is as Cornish as you can get dismisses the Don’t give up-you got this .... with she knows wosson.




Ahh the mellifluous intonation of the broad Cornishman 

Happy pedalling


----------



## Fat and fifty (13 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Don’t be terrified or feel embarrassed on your bike. It doesn‘t matter how large, how unfit, how slow someone else is when I see them on a bike. It’s just great to see someone out on a bike, hopefully enjoying the experience.
> 
> You will see by far the greatest gains in your fitness and confidence in these early days, weeks, months. The key is to develop a regular and consistent routine. One that you enjoy and fits in with what else you do. The aching muscles and wheezing are that you are not used to exercise. As time goes by your body will adapt and get fitter and then you’ll be ready to tackle something a bit longer and / or harder. Don’t feel pressure to do more than you are comfortable with for now.
> 
> Hopefully you’ll begin to look forward to your cycling time and you’ll be the one asking your husband or son if you can do a longer ride. My wife isn’t a keen cyclist but gyms closed means she comes out with me a couple of times per week. I plan these rides around what she wants to do, rather than what I want to do. I nearly always ride side by side or behind her going uphill so she doesn’t feel deflated seeing me pull away as I dance up the hill. I really don’t mind that it’s slower than what I’d be doing on my own. I’m sure your husband and son are the same.


Yes I’m unfit, but I am loving the cycling again, couple of weeks building up and I’ll be chuffed to go for a ride as opposed to trying to ride.....


----------



## Fat and fifty (13 May 2020)

stuarttunstall said:


> That's what I do, live in the country, ride the country lanes and go out about 6.30am each morning the last month as I am off work... great, no vehicles, very few people, few horses in the fields, sheep, deer, rabbits and the birds singing....
> 
> This morning.....
> 
> ...


Lovely pics thanks for the encouragement


----------



## Fat and fifty (13 May 2020)

HarryTheDog said:


> I grew up in Cornwall and yes its ruddy hilly. My partner decided to start get fit and the begining of lockdown and is a mid 50's lady . She does not like riding on the road and her aim is to race Cyclocross with me come sept/october. Luckily I had 2 turbo trainers before lockdown and also power meters etc. We have done 80% of her fitness work on turbo trainers. The other thing she is not mentally competing with me on a turbo, just herself.
> She has made vast improvements in aerobic capacity and power. Now when we go out she can manage every hill in our area bar one. Hills she could not ride before she now goes up non stop.
> So I would recommend Turbo training, the same as @biggs682 it is generally considered that time 1hr on a turbo is worth something like 2 hrs on the road ( though no doubt someone will argue wth this .
> Also my brother who is 62 and lives in Gweek and has not rode a bike since his 20's was furloughed and bought 2 old clonkers and made one out of them and has started cycling again.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Fat and fifty (13 May 2020)

derrick said:


> Course you can do it. you could get to Thin and sixty.


I can hope lol


----------



## roadrash (13 May 2020)

Fat and fifty said:


> I’ll be chuffed to go for a ride as opposed to trying to ride.....




hey , don't knock yourself , you ARE going for a ride, sounds like youre doing ok to me.


----------



## Fat and fifty (13 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Everyone's got to start somewhere - we all did.
> 
> Little and often is the answer right now, and no need whatsoever to be embarrassed.





roadrash said:


> hey , don't knock yourself , you ARE going for a ride, sounds like youre doing ok to me.


Thanks im doing my best, that’s what’s important


----------



## bobsinatra (15 May 2020)

Fat and fifty said:


> A female lol. Thanks though


Apologies Fellette


----------



## JPBoothy (17 May 2020)

How's the riding going another week on F&F ?


----------



## Fat and fifty (17 May 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> How's the riding going another week on F&F ?


Going well thanks, out for longer , need to be better before I go out in the day. Thanks for asking


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 May 2020)

Do you have means to carry food and water on your bike? If so, how much of each?


----------



## rustyroger (17 May 2020)

Like the bingo tv adverts say, when the fun stops, stop. Everyone here wants you to enjoy your bike and get home safe after every ride. I've just got back on a bike about a month ago after a 25 year break, a few miles was all I could manage at first, now I can enjoy a 10 mile round trip without hurting. Hopefully I'll be fit enough by the time it gets cold again to enjoy keeping it up over the winter months.

Roger.


----------



## Fat and fifty (17 May 2020)

rustyroger said:


> Like the bingo tv adverts say, when the fun stops, stop. Everyone here wants you to enjoy your bike and get home safe after every ride. I've just got back on a bike about a month ago after a 25 year break, a few miles was all I could manage at first, now I can enjoy a 10 mile round trip without hurting. Hopefully I'll be fit enough by the time it gets cold again to enjoy keeping it up over the winter months.
> 
> Roger.


I have similar goals. I love riding my bike. I didn’t include in my introduction that I work a 12 shift then 2 days off. My last call is 9 pm and so I try to go out as soon as I get home normally around 9.30. I ride for around half an hr then home and bed. I’m determined to succeed and have already overcome 2 hurdles which have affected me for 25 years. I will do this. To all of you who have commented, your kind words of encouragement have had a positive effect. Thankyou


----------



## Fat and fifty (17 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Do you have means to carry food and water on your bike? If so, how much of each?


I’m not away long enough to need drink or food, but when I am I have a camelbak bottle.


----------



## Petalpower (21 May 2020)

HI Fat and Fifty not much to add other than you're not on your own! I've just bought my first bike in over 30 odd years! I am a continuously damaged runner (only thing I think I've succeeded in!) so I thought I'd give cycling a go whilst the traffic is quiet and I've manged to surprise myself every time I've been out! But I'll admit first time I had a little go in the street I thought 'oh, you bloody idiot what have you bought this death trap for?' Wobble was an understatement! I had my seat at the lowest so i could touch the floor for a couple of days but my knees weren't happy so it's at a suitable height now...and guess what? I didn't fall over first time out like I was expecting.
What I find the hardest is actually getting out the door (and I was the same with running). Once I'm out and doing it I love it but it's the procrastination and the doubts beforehand. I need a kick up the proverbial quite frequently. 
Anyway, you sound like you've got the determination to overcome your fears and I'm sure before long you'll be wondering what all the fuss was about! Keep at it, you're doing greeeeeaat!


----------



## johnnyb47 (24 May 2020)

Today i saw many a cyclist out enjoying the sun.
From the hardened roadies to the occasional weekend Sunday riders. The point is, it's great to see so many people out there at the moment enjoying the freedom of cycling and hope the original poster was one of them today. Cycling is for everyone, no matter what age or level of fitness you are at. Whether you're a stealthy roadie dressed up looking like a Tiswas Pantom Flan Flinger or a casual rider on a BSO dressed in every day clothes it doesn't matter.


----------



## Fat and fifty (24 May 2020)

Petalpower said:


> HI Fat and Fifty not much to add other than you're not on your own! I've just bought my first bike in over 30 odd years! I am a continuously damaged runner (only thing I think I've succeeded in!) so I thought I'd give cycling a go whilst the traffic is quiet and I've manged to surprise myself every time I've been out! But I'll admit first time I had a little go in the street I thought 'oh, you bloody idiot what have you bought this death trap for?' Wobble was an understatement! I had my seat at the lowest so i could touch the floor for a couple of days but my knees weren't happy so it's at a suitable height now...and guess what? I didn't fall over first time out like I was expecting.
> What I find the hardest is actually getting out the door (and I was the same with running). Once I'm out and doing it I love it but it's the procrastination and the doubts beforehand. I need a kick up the proverbial quite frequently.
> Anyway, you sound like you've got the determination to overcome your fears and I'm sure before long you'll be wondering what all the fuss was about! Keep at it, you're doing greeeeeaat!


----------



## Fat and fifty (24 May 2020)

Petalpower said:


> HI Fat and Fifty not much to add other than you're not on your own! I've just bought my first bike in over 30 odd years! I am a continuously damaged runner (only thing I think I've succeeded in!) so I thought I'd give cycling a go whilst the traffic is quiet and I've manged to surprise myself every time I've been out! But I'll admit first time I had a little go in the street I thought 'oh, you bloody idiot what have you bought this death trap for?' Wobble was an understatement! I had my seat at the lowest so i could touch the floor for a couple of days but my knees weren't happy so it's at a suitable height now...and guess what? I didn't fall over first time out like I was expecting.
> What I find the hardest is actually getting out the door (and I was the same with running). Once I'm out and doing it I love it but it's the procrastination and the doubts beforehand. I need a kick up the proverbial quite frequently.
> Anyway, you sound like you've got the determination to overcome your fears and I'm sure before long you'll be wondering what all the fuss was about! Keep at it, you're doing greeeeeaat!


Thanks for the encouragement. Yep, my seat was at the lowest, feet flat on the floor. I notice an improvement each week. I am determined to be able to go for a ride with my husband by the end of the summer.


----------



## Fat and fifty (24 May 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> Today i saw many a cyclist out enjoying the sun.
> From the hardened roadies to the occasional weekend Sunday riders. The point is, it's great to see so many people out there at the moment enjoying the freedom of cycling and hope the original poster was one of them today. Cycling is for everyone, no matter what age or level of fitness you are at. Whether you're a stealthy roadie dressed up looking like a Tiswas Pantom Flan Flinger or a casual rider on a BSO dressed in every day clothes it doesn't matter.


My weekend off so I did go out today. Yes there are cyclists everywhere, the roads here are single track. Not easy trying to pass them ,,,,,,


----------



## johnnyb47 (24 May 2020)

There's nothing better getting away from it all with a ride out in the sun. How are you getting on with your cycling? Are feeling a little more confident now about getting out there👍👍


----------



## Fat and fifty (24 May 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> There's nothing better getting away from it all with a ride out in the sun. How are you getting on with your cycling? Are feeling a little more confident now about getting out there👍👍


Yep I’m getting on well thanks jonnyb47, trouble is wen you’re unfit and every road out of your village is up hill I’m knackered before I get very far , but I’m getting there and won’t be beaten.😅


----------



## johnnyb47 (25 May 2020)

That's brilliant news to hear. Just remember, if you make this your permanent life style you will soon see vast improvements in the levels of fitness as the weeks roll by. These hills will gradually become easier to get up, and then that's when you start to realise all the hard work in the beginning is starting to pay off. Not so long ago i would struggle on any hill that came my way and would be a complete wreck at the top of them and the thought of doing anything over 10 miles was an imaginable. Each day i would go out though and have a go and bit by bit i would increase my mileage. With each milestone of getting that little further, it really made me feel good about myself, and believe me you i was at rock bottom with personal issues and moral, with the things going on. Cycling really lifted me out of the dreadful depression i was going through, and lifted my low self esteem out if the ground. I too felt as you said in your beginning post "embarrassed" but with being involved with this great cycling forum "Cycle Chat" and making many new friends in the cycling community around me the encouragement that was given was priceless.
As i said before cycling is not just about getting fitter, but i find its equally amazing to helping with good mental well being.
Life is not to great at the moment with all the doom and gloom in the news but just getting out there once a day in the open air really helps. 
Please stay in touch with the forum and let us all know how your getting on. 
All the very best 👍


----------



## Fat and fifty (25 May 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> That's brilliant news to hear. Just remember, if you make this your permanent life style you will soon see vast improvements in the levels of fitness as the weeks roll by. These hills will gradually become easier to get up, and then that's when you start to realise all the hard work in the beginning is starting to pay off. Not so long ago i would struggle on any hill that came my way and would be a complete wreck at the top of them and the thought of doing anything over 10 miles was an imaginable. Each day i would go out though and have a go and bit by bit i would increase my mileage. With each milestone of getting that little further, it really made me feel good about myself, and believe me you i was at rock bottom with personal issues and moral, with the things going on. Cycling really lifted me out of the dreadful depression i was going through, and lifted my low self esteem out if the ground. I too felt as you said in your beginning post "embarrassed" but with being involved with this great cycling forum "Cycle Chat" and making many new friends in the cycling community around me the encouragement that was given was priceless.
> As i said before cycling is not just about getting fitter, but i find its equally amazing to helping with good mental well being.
> Life is not to great at the moment with all the doom and gloom in the news but just getting out there once a day in the open air really helps.
> Please stay in touch with the forum and let us all know how your getting on.
> All the very best 👍


I’ll do an update on the forum next week, work extra hard so I’ve got something worth sharing.
Glad you’re cycling if you’re going thru a difficult, well done you.


----------



## boydj (25 May 2020)

Fat and fifty said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. Yep, my seat was at the lowest, feet flat on the floor. I notice an improvement each week. I am determined to be able to go for a ride with my husband by the end of the summer.



Well done on getting started. Use the bike as often as possible for short trips and it will soon become second nature. Little and often is best while you build experience and fitness,

You should gradually raise your saddle until you get close to the 'heel on pedal' saddle height as it is more efficient. You put a lot of strain on your knees and thighs when the saddle is low. As you become more experienced it will become natural to slide off the saddle to get a foot on the ground as you come to a stop.


----------



## rustyroger (25 May 2020)

Fat and fifty said:


> I’ll do an update on the forum next week, work extra hard so I’ve got something worth sharing.
> Glad you’re cycling if you’re going thru a difficult, well done you.


Work hard because you want too. Don't make yourself go out if it's pouring with rain and blowing a gale. You aren't training for the Tour de France. keep it at a fun level. Nobody worth listening to will criticise you for not keeping up a hard schedule whatever the weather. Do keep us updated, we will pleased for you for every milestone you achieve, and if you have any setbacks you will find encouragement here.

Roger.


----------



## oldwheels (25 May 2020)

mudsticks said:


> As others have said, go little and often, enjoy it for what it is.
> Your fitness will build.
> 
> Don't compete, ignore anyone who asks about how far or how fast.
> ...


When I started cycling many years ago it was quite normal to get off and walk up hills too steep to cycle. I still do that on two wheels but now I have a problem as a trike is not the kind of machine where you can get off and push easily.


----------



## mudsticks (25 May 2020)

If I'm unloaded and can't go faster than walking pace I will get off and push.. Makes a nice change for the bod. 

If however, I'm luggaged up I'll tend to keep on keeping on for as long as poss, no matter how slow, as pushing a loaded bike from one side is hard on your back..


----------



## supersixone (25 May 2020)

Keep going you will get there we all start somewhere no matter what it is enjoy enjoy and happy trails 
Good luck


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 May 2020)

rustyroger said:


> Don't make yourself go out if it's pouring with rain and blowing a gale. You aren't training for the Tour de France. keep it at a fun level. Nobody worth listening to will criticise you for not keeping up a hard schedule whatever the weather.



Absolutely; forced anything takes the fun out of it. Pretty low mileage for me this past week. Only rode two days in the week as I was feeling knackered after work. Didn't ride Saturday because it was too windy. I could have beasted myself fighting headwinds, but no-one is paying me to do it, so I gave it a miss and just walked a couple of miles. Yesterday I walked several miles doing shopping/errands, so I was on my feet a lot and I didn't feel like riding later - so I didn't ride. Today I needed to collect something from Toolstation so I went out on the bike and did 22 miles including a little detour. Killed two birds with one stone; got some exercise and ran an errand at the same time
All the casual utility journeys are still cycling and they do add up if you do them regularly.


----------



## Fat and fifty (25 May 2020)

boydj said:


> Well done on getting started. Use the bike as often as possible for short trips and it will soon become second nature. Little and often is best while you build experience and fitness,
> 
> You should gradually raise your saddle until you get close to the 'heel on pedal' saddle height as it is more efficient. You put a lot of strain on your knees and thighs when the saddle is low. As you become more experienced it will become natural to slide off the saddle to get a foot on the ground as you come to a stop.


Funny how we become more fearful as we age, I was the lunatic, done for speeding so many times. Riding my bike on the wrong side of the road, yet not being able to put my foot down makes me nervous....
Riding little and often is all I can manage at the moment so thanks for your advice. It’s easier now than wen I started a few weeks ago.


----------



## Fat and fifty (25 May 2020)

rustyroger said:


> Work hard because you want too. Don't make yourself go out if it's pouring with rain and blowing a gale. You aren't training for the Tour de France. keep it at a fun level. Nobody worth listening to will criticise you for not keeping up a hard schedule whatever the weather. Do keep us updated, we will pleased for you for every milestone you achieve, and if you have any setbacks you will find encouragement here.
> 
> Roger.


Thank you Roger, I really appreciate your encouragement and everyone else’s also.


----------



## Older then dirt (27 May 2020)

I have not had my bum in a bike saddle in over 20yrs, but recently had a bike given me. Reading you're post an comments has inspired me to crack on an see how it goes.


----------



## CXRAndy (27 May 2020)

My wife and I ventured out on her furthest ride ever, 46 miles. 4 hours of cycling. 

That distance would not have been possible without her Ebike giving a little assistance when she needed it.

She can see a possibility of multi day tours using an ebike, something never envisaged by her.


----------



## Fat and fifty (27 May 2020)

Older then dirt said:


> I have not had my bum in a bike saddle in over 20yrs, but recently had a bike given me. Reading you're post an comments has inspired me to crack on an see how it goes.


I’m glad to read that my lack of ability is encouraging you. I look forward to reading how you get on


----------



## Fat and fifty (27 May 2020)

CXRAndy said:


> My wife and I ventured out on her furthest ride ever, 46 miles. 4 hours of cycling.
> 
> That distance would not have been possible without her Ebike giving a little assistance when she needed it.
> 
> She can see a possibility of multi day tours using an ebike, something never envisaged by her.


Good stuff.


----------



## JPBoothy (27 May 2020)

Fat and fifty said:


> Good stuff.


There you go F&F you have now become an Influencer for the 'less than fit' amongst us  

Seriously though, I'm glad to see from your posts that you are sticking with it and hopefully starting to see some benefit for the work you are putting in. Keep it up


----------



## Fat and fifty (8 Jun 2020)

derrick said:


> Course you can do it. you could get to Thin and sixty.


In my dreams


----------



## LJR69 (10 Jun 2020)

Absolutely you can do it! I started riding again about the same time as you after being out of the saddle for over 30 years. I know exactly how you feel, the self consciousness, constant worry about other road users, etc, but hopefully you’re really starting to enjoy the rides you are doing like I am.

Stick with it. You CAN do it....we both can!


----------



## Fat and fifty (11 Jun 2020)

LJR69 said:


> Absolutely you can do it! I started riding again about the same time as you after being out of the saddle for over 30 years. I know exactly how you feel, the self consciousness, constant worry about other road users, etc, but hopefully you’re really starting to enjoy the rides you are doing like I am.
> 
> Stick with it. You CAN do it....we both can!


Thankyou for your positivity and encouragement. Currently on crutches sooooo, no cycling


----------



## si_c (11 Jun 2020)

Fat and fifty said:


> Thankyou for your positivity and encouragement. Currently on crutches sooooo, no cycling


Roller Skates then?


----------



## Fat and fifty (11 Jun 2020)

si_c said:


> Roller Skates then?


I think not🤣🤣


----------



## DCBassman (12 Jun 2020)

Fat and fifty said:


> Thankyou for your positivity and encouragement. Currently on crutches sooooo, no cycling



To paraphrase the Austrian Oak, "You'll be back".


----------



## Fat and fifty (14 Jun 2020)

DCBassman said:


> To paraphrase the Austrian Oak, "You'll be back".


Yeppers


----------



## Stul (14 Jun 2020)

..just by an e bike!...just got one after a gap of a few years and it is great..gives the benefit of both worlds. I am the wrong side of 60 and now regularly do 20+ mile rides, mainly in the lowest power setting which gives a range of 90 miles...problem is the bike seat only has a range of about 10!..


----------



## Ludacris (14 Jun 2020)

I was fat and fifty when I started back commuting, now I’m not commuting any more and I’m fat and sixty. Cycle at your own pace and just enjoy it.


----------

